# Rear Bumper Cover Protector Guard



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The rear bumper paint scratches really easily. I'm always loading/unloading big stuff from the trunk, so this would be perfect! 

Found another alternative I might want more on my black Cruze: GM motors CHEVY HOLDEN CRUZE BUMPER PROTECTER STICKER | eBay


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd rather get clear 3M film.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Found these and looks like an actual piece of molding not vinyl for stronger protection.

2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Rear Bumper Cover Protector Guard


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

GM offers a clear plastic one: Accessories Details


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> GM offers a clear plastic one: Accessories Details


$50 ! hmy:


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Just order a roll of 3M film and cut it yourself. Much cheaper. Or if you can vector draw it and have a local sign shop use a plotter to cut it for you.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys. So I got the part and had it for a while but forgot to get a photo. So here it is to anyone interested!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it looks kinda sharp as opposed to the one from BMC Extreme.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not bad at all!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks good but I'm not a fan of chrome. If they had one in flat black with maybe the chrome lettering I would be game.


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

I would just dip it... Clear or maybe black


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I purchased the GM bumper cover and had my dealership do the wallpapering job. There was no way I was going to get it on the car without wrinkles.


----------

